# Ravezzani:"Gattuso sta chiedendo l'esonero alla società".



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Fabio Ravezzani sulla posizione di Gattuso:"Il tecnico rossonero ripete che non riesce più a entrare nella testa dei calciatori e che la squadra ormai é apatica. Una chiara richiesta di essere esonerato, perché lui le dimissioni non intende presentarle per ovvie ragioni economiche. Mi pare evidente. Tanto vale accontentarlo".


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sulla posizione di Gattuso:"Il tecnico rossonero ripete che non riesce più a entrare nella testa dei calciatori e che la squadra ormai é apatica. Una chiara richiesta di essere esonerato, perché lui le dimissioni non intende presentarle per ovvie ragioni economiche. Mi pare evidente. Tanto vale accontentarlo".



Non sarò mai un problema per il milan. -le ultime parole famose-


----------



## Prealpi (29 Aprile 2019)

Non capisco, uno dice di non essere ingrado di svolgere il proprio lavoro però non rassegna le dimissioni perché non vuole perdere i soldi, meno male che diceva di tenere al Milan, come tutti pensano solo al proprio tornaconto


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2019)

In effetti non è una chiave di lettura sbagliata


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sulla posizione di Gattuso:"Il tecnico rossonero ripete che non riesce più a entrare nella testa dei calciatori e che la squadra ormai é apatica. Una chiara richiesta di essere esonerato, perché lui le dimissioni non intende presentarle per ovvie ragioni economiche. Mi pare evidente. Tanto vale accontentarlo".



Ravezzani sempre il più obiettivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

gattuso chiama, gazzosa non risponde.


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sulla posizione di Gattuso:"Il tecnico rossonero ripete che non riesce più a entrare nella testa dei calciatori e che la squadra ormai é apatica. Una chiara richiesta di essere esonerato, perché lui le dimissioni non intende presentarle per ovvie ragioni economiche. Mi pare evidente. Tanto vale accontentarlo".



ovviamente con quel rinnovo fattogli firmare da Mirabelli non ha nessuna convenienza a dimettersi


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2019)

Ma non credo proprio che sia cosi, non credo che oramai Gattuso ne faccia una questione di soldi. 

Semplicemente è inadeguato.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> ovviamente con quel rinnovo fattogli firmare da Mirabelli non ha nessuna convenienza a dimettersi



Eh beh, chiamalo fesso.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (29 Aprile 2019)

quanto mi rode il c..o dare ragione a ravezzani


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ravezzani sempre il più obiettivo.



Questo qui è da agosto che chiede e fa di tutto per essere esonerato, dal giorno in cui il suo amichetto di salsicce venne esautorato e lui quasi si mise a piangere in una conferenza stampa prima di una partita della tournée americana.

Dopo di allora, ogni conferenza, ogni intervista pre e post partita pareva una marcia al patibolo.

Quando ha capito che non gli sarebbe stato rinnovato il contratto (dopo le 5 vittorie consecutive, più o meno) è passato alla modalità "agonia", travolgendo la squadra col suo pessimismo e la sua mancanza di stimoli. Non parlerei di sabotaggio consapevole, ma insomma...

A ciò aggiungiamo che trattasi di emerita pippa al sugo della panchina, probabilmente l'allenatore meno preparato che abbia seduto su una panchina di serie A nel dopoguerra, e avremo chiaro che Leonardo e Maldini sono responsabili di uno dei suicidi calcistici più assurdi visti in vita mia. Hanno mandato all'aria un business da mezzo miliardo di euro per pavidità, quieto vivere, mollezza. Sono imperdonabili.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2019)

A me non sembra il tipo che stia sulla poltrona per i soldi, all'Ofi Creta e al Pisa pagava lui gli stipendi ai giocatori.
Penso più che altro che non ci sia la volontà della dirigenza di licenziarlo e di continuare con lui fino alla fine per mancanza di alternative e poi fare tabula rasa a Giugno.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra il tipo che stia sulla poltrona per i soldi, all'Ofi Creta e al Pisa pagava lui gli stipendi ai giocatori.
> Penso più che altro che non ci sia la volontà della dirigenza di licenziarlo e di continuare con lui fino alla fine per mancanza di alternative e poi fare tabula rasa a Giugno.



Nessuno rinuncia a milioni di euro garantiti, pochi mazzi; magari in cuor suo lo farebbe pure, ma il cervello una stupidaggine simile non te la farà mai fare.

Ad ogni modo, se è lui il problema non credo che la società debba stare tanto a guardare i costi del suo esonero.


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno rinuncia a milioni di euro garantiti, pochi mazzi; magari in cuor suo lo farebbe pure, ma il cervello una stupidaggine simile non te la farà mai fare.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, se è lui il problema non credo che la società debba stare tanto a guardare i costi del suo esonero.


Gattuso ha ancora 14 mesi di contratto e già si sa che da giugno avremo per 12 mesi due allenatori a libro paga. Tra 14 e 12 mesi cambia poco. Quindi sicuramente il mancato esonero non è dovuto ai costi.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha ancora 14 mesi di contratto e già si sa che da giugno avremo per 12 mesi due allenatori a libro paga. Tra 14 e 12 mesi cambia poco. Quindi sicuramente il mancato esonero non è dovuto ai costi.



Credo anche io.

Semplicemente non ci saranno alternative o credono che ormai ci sia poco da fare.


----------



## 6milan (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non credo proprio che sia cosi, non credo che oramai Gattuso ne faccia una questione di soldi.
> 
> Semplicemente è inadeguato.



Io invece credo lo faccia anche per orgoglio. Se si dimette fa chiaramente capire che la colpa é sua, invece restando potrà sempre dire ma la rosa é questa


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non credo proprio che sia cosi, non credo che oramai Gattuso ne faccia una questione di soldi.
> 
> Semplicemente è inadeguato.



Non sappiamo qualcosa Lollo... non sentite anche voi che qualcosa non torna? C'è un'incoerenza latente. Il comportamento di Rino, di Leonardo e di Maldini è indecifrabile, strano. Come strano è il comportamento di Elliott. Non esonerano ma non confermano, lasciano in un limbo comunicativo che crea altri danni. C'è qualcosa, qualcosa di grosso, che ci sfugge.


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo qualcosa Lollo... non sentite anche voi che qualcosa non torna? C'è un'incoerenza latente. Il comportamento di Rino, di Leonardo e di Maldini è indecifrabile, strano. Come strano è il comportamento di Elliott. Non esonerano ma non confermano, lasciano in un limbo comunicativo che crea altri danni. C'è qualcosa, qualcosa di grosso, che ci sfugge.


Secondo me, nella maggior parte dei casi, la risposta è sempre quella più ovvia.
1)CAPITOLO DIRIGENZA
Come già dissi l'estate scorsa:
a)Leonardo come dirigente di vertice ha avuto solo un incarico(dal psg)e ha toppato, tant'è che a Parigi è durato due anni. E lì aveva una situazione ideale per lavorare in tutta tranquillità. Tra il 2013 e il 2018 nessun club mondiale gli ha fatto fare il dirigente. In cinque anni ha fatto prima il commentatore televisivo, poi è andato ad allenare la squadra turca(dopo sei anni che non allenava), poi è tornato a fare il commentatore televisivo. Fino a dicembre scorso non aveva neanche il patentino da DS... 
b)Maldini è alla sua prima esperienza assoluta. Peraltro, non si è ancora ben capito quale sia il suo ruolo.
2)CAPITOLO ALLENATORE. Il curriculum di Gattuso è noto a noti.
3)CAPITOLO ROSA. Abbiamo un insieme di giocatori acquistati tutti da squadre di medio-bassissima classifica, che per di più non c'entrano nulla l'uno con l'altro.

Se per il successo di una squadra è necessario che le tre componenti dirigenza-rosa- allenatore siano di alto livello, direi che era tutto ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Aprile 2019)

Ma quanto guadagna Gattuso?
Anzi no... non ditemelo...


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me, nella maggior parte dei casi, la risposta è sempre quella più ovvia.
> 1)CAPITOLO DIRIGENZA
> Come già dissi l'estate scorsa:
> a)Leonardo come dirigente di vertice ha avuto solo un incarico(dal psg)e ha toppato, tant'è che a Parigi è durato due anni. E lì aveva una situazione ideale per lavorare in tutta tranquillità. Tra il 2013 e il 2018 nessun club mondiale gli ha fatto fare il dirigente. In cinque anni ha fatto prima il commentatore televisivo, poi è andato ad allenare la squadra turca(dopo sei anni che non allenava), poi è tornato a fare il commentatore televisivo. Fino a dicembre scorso non aveva neanche il patentino da DS...
> ...



Sono d'accordo su tutto, ma questo non spiega il comportamento attuale. Cioè perché nessuno parla? Perché nessuno prende decisioni? Perché nessuno si espone?
Che poi intendi, non mi aspetto mica una conferenza stampa, ma due paroline. In fondo diciamolo, santa gestione all'inglese, ma quando un allenatore ti va in quel modo in conferenza stampa e davanti alle telecamere, qualcuno deve intervenire a tirare su l'ambiente...


----------



## davidelynch (29 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questo qui è da agosto che chiede e fa di tutto per essere esonerato, dal giorno in cui il suo amichetto di salsicce venne esautorato e lui quasi si mise a piangere in una conferenza stampa prima di una partita della tournée americana.
> 
> Dopo di allora, ogni conferenza, ogni intervista pre e post partita pareva una marcia al patibolo.
> 
> ...



la cosa che fa più inc.....re è proprio la complicità di due personaggi che tanto abbiamo voluto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sulla posizione di Gattuso:"Il tecnico rossonero ripete che non riesce più a entrare nella testa dei calciatori e che la squadra ormai é apatica. Una chiara richiesta di essere esonerato, perché lui le dimissioni non intende presentarle per ovvie ragioni economiche. Mi pare evidente. Tanto vale accontentarlo".


Penso sia proprio così. Vuole essere esonerato, ma non lo fa per motivi economici. Ruffiano con i tifosi, si spaccia per cuore rossonero insultando Leonardo insieme alla curva. Poi però per via dei soldi non si dimette, come tutti del resto. Allora è inutile che a parole dici di essere diverso dagli altri e poi ti comporti anche peggio. Come allenatore una delusione, come uomo forse sei anche peggio Rattuso.


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Aprile 2019)

A me sembra di rivedere lo stesso copione di Seedorf o Inzaghi. Allenatori lasciati nel limbo più totale.


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Penso sia proprio così. Vuole essere esonerato, ma non lo fa per motivi economici. Ruffiano con i tifosi, si spaccia per cuore rossonero insultando Leonardo insieme alla curva. Poi però per via dei soldi non si dimette, come tutti del resto. Allora è inutile che a parole dici di essere diverso dagli altri e poi ti comporti anche peggio. Come allenatore una delusione, come uomo forse sei anche peggio Rattuso.



io resto dell'idea che senza il rinnovo fatto da Mirabilandia,si sarebbe dimesso dopo il derby..chi glielo fa fare a rinunciare a tutti quei soldi


----------



## mabadi (29 Aprile 2019)

Se Gattuso si dimettesse guadagnerebbe punti agli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Kayl (29 Aprile 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Se Gattuso si dimettesse guadagnerebbe punti agli occhi di tutti.



Agli occhi dei mentecatti. Noi siamo Biancaneve e lui il cacciatore, quanti avrebbero provato pena per lui se si fosse tirato indietro dopo averla pugnalata anziché prima? Ci ha già ammazzato, per me non conta più nulla.

Ci vogliono tanti uomini per mettere su una leggenda nel calcio, ma basta un anello debole per mandare tutto a meretrici, per citare il faraone nel Principe d’Egitto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sarò mai un problema per il milan. -le ultime parole famose-



Sorvoliamo sul contratto vergognoso che lo lega al Milan, economicamente privo di logica e nella durata spropositato..regalo di un dirigente che già sapeva sarebbe stato sollevato dall'incarico di lì a poco..


----------



## mabadi (29 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Agli occhi dei mentecatti. Noi siamo Biancaneve e lui il cacciatore, quanti avrebbero provato pena per lui se si fosse tirato indietro dopo averla pugnalata anziché prima? Ci ha già ammazzato, per me non conta più nulla.
> 
> Ci vogliono tanti uomini per mettere su una leggenda nel calcio, ma basta un anello debole per mandare tutto a meretrici, per citare il faraone nel Principe d’Egitto.



e lo so ma lo perdono basta che se ne vada via.


----------



## Kdkobain (29 Aprile 2019)

La società ha deciso di tenere Gattuso fino a fine stagione, nonostante lui stesso sia il primo che è da un mese abbondante che vorrebbe lasciare. E' un ottimo parafulmine da usare quanto dei milionari strapagati dedicati all'hobby del calcio decidono di lasciarsi andare nella mediocrità generale, milionari strapagati che volenti o nolenti comporranno anche un buon 85% della rosa della prossima stagione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso uomo vero che non pensa ai soldi cit.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2019)

Questa proprietà e dirigenza fanno rimpiangere Berlusconi e Galliani.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sulla posizione di Gattuso:"Il tecnico rossonero ripete che non riesce più a entrare nella testa dei calciatori e che la squadra ormai é apatica. Una chiara richiesta di essere esonerato, perché lui le dimissioni non intende presentarle per ovvie ragioni economiche. Mi pare evidente. Tanto vale accontentarlo".



"Gattuso uomo vero" cit.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Aprile 2019)

Aspetta che sia esonerato per una questione di soldi 

Il Gattuso allenatore è una costante delusione


----------



## Kdkobain (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sorvoliamo sul contratto vergognoso che lo lega al Milan, economicamente privo di logica e nella durata spropositato..regalo di un dirigente che già sapeva sarebbe stato sollevato dall'incarico di lì a poco..



Quello non lo ritengo vergognoso, anzi è il minimo in un club come il Milan tanto che prende come un mazzarri, un gasperini.... Allenatori di media fascia, se no come fai a dire a dei miliardari di ascoltare cosa dice un tuo superiore che prende un terzo del tuo stipendi ? Quei miliardari viziati se ne sbattono allegramente e continuano il loro programma di fitness walking a milanello. Sulla durata era giusto un anno di meno, 2 anni. Ma non lo trovo scandoloso, è coerente con il livello della squadra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Quello non lo ritengo vergognoso, anzi è il minimo in un club come il Milan tanto che *prende come un mazzarri, un gasperini*.... Allenatori di media fascia, se no come fai a dire a dei miliardari di ascoltare cosa dice un tuo superiore che prende un terzo del tuo stipendi ? Quei miliardari viziati se ne sbattono allegramente e continuano il loro programma di fitness walking a milanello. Sulla durata era giusto un anno di meno, 2 anni. Ma non lo trovo scandoloso, è coerente con il livello della squadra.



Gattuso prende 3 milioni l'anno, 4° ingaggio in serie A

Prima di lui solo Allegri, Ancelotti e Spalletti che hanno un curriculum leggermente diverso rispetto a Sion, Palermo, Creta e Pisa...


----------



## Igniorante (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sulla posizione di Gattuso:"Il tecnico rossonero ripete che non riesce più a entrare nella testa dei calciatori e che la squadra ormai é apatica. Una chiara richiesta di essere esonerato, perché lui le dimissioni non intende presentarle per ovvie ragioni economiche. Mi pare evidente. Tanto vale accontentarlo".



Ravezzani ha ragione, la situazione è grottesca. 
Se aspettiamo che Rattuso si dimetta stiamo freschi, a meno che la società non voglia coscientemente star fuori anche dall'EL


----------



## singer (29 Aprile 2019)

E' esattamente quello che vado pensando io da un po' di tempo. 
Gattuso sta sprofondando e rischia di bruciarsi come allenatore. Un fallimento epocale, qual è quello che si sta concretizzando, lo farebbe entrare nell'empireo dei brocchi proverbiali, un po' come successo per Maifredi e, in parte, per Orrico.
Il commodus discessus ci sarebbe pure, le dimissioni, però è troppo costoso per uno come lui. Resta l'esonero, che però giustamente la società non intende regalargli perchè:
1) ormai la situazione è irrecuperabile: non è possibile preparare un minimo di gioco in 4 partite per chiunque si sieda in panchina;
2) mantenendo Gattuso, la società dimostra ai prossimi allenatori che la dirigenza rimane ferma sulle proprie posizioni: la panchina del Milan non sarà mai "calda" come quella dell'Inter dei bei tempi o delle squadre di Zamparini ecc...
3) se disastro deve essere, che rimanga esclusivamente intestato a Gattuso e a nessun altro: la gestione tecnica è stata affidata solo a lui.
Io ormai sono per la linea del muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei: il Milan si può riprendere, Gattuso rimarrà stigmatizzato da questa vicenda e magari, per questo motivo, rinuncerà a mettersi "in guerra" con il Milan nel momento in cui si tratterà di discutere del rapporto.
Sotto questo profilo, comunque, considerata la Caporetto che si profila, spero che vi possano essere degli addentellati giuridici che consentano alla società di risolvere unilateralmente il rapporto senza dover corrispondere indennità di sorta (o comunque con limitati esborsi economici).


----------



## Kdkobain (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gattuso prende 3 milioni l'anno, 4° ingaggio in serie A
> 
> Prima di lui solo Allegri, Ancelotti e Spalletti che hanno un curriculum leggermente diverso rispetto a Sion, Palermo, Creta e Pisa...



Ero rimasto a due milioni all'anno, continua ad aumentare ad ogni mese che passa xD

EDIT:In effetti sono due netti all'anno, quinto in serie A ( quarto se non consideriao i tre netti che la Roma elargisce tutt'oggi a di Francesco) a pari merito con Mazzarri, Gasperini è fermo ad 1.4, 1.3 per S.inzagh, 1.1 per Pioli e Giampolo mentre a 1 netto c'è De Zerbi.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Non sarò mai un problema per il milan*. -le ultime parole famose-



Dovrebbe esserci uno striscione lungo quanto la curva con queste sue parole alla prossima partita...


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ero rimasto a due milioni all'anno, continua ad aumentare ad ogni mese che passa xD
> 
> EDIT:In effetti sono due netti all'anno, quinto in serie A ( quarto se non consideriao i tre netti che la Roma elargisce tutt'oggi a di Francesco) a pari merito con Mazzarri, Gasperini è fermo ad 1.4, 1.3 per S.inzagh, 1.1 per Pioli e Giampolo mentre a 1 netto c'è De Zerbi.



A me risultavano 3..ma fossero anche 2 non mi pare che parliamo di un ingaggetto da nulla per uno senza curriculum


----------



## Kdkobain (30 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me risultavano 3..ma fossero anche 2 non mi pare che parliamo di un ingaggetto da nulla per uno senza curriculum



Il CV in questi casi non conta, se alleni il Milan non è possibile che 3/4 della rosa che alleni prenda più di te, nel caso si attivano meccanismi psicologici che ti farebbero mancare il rispetto di quello che dovrebbero essere i tuoi sottoposti, anche Allegri al primo anno al Milan o Ancelotti al primo anno dopo il fallimento alla juve prendeva cifre del genere. 
Se hai scelto di dare fiducia a Gattuso è giusto che gli dai almeno due anni di contratto ed uno stipendio non sotto ai due milioni netti, piuttosto dovresti chiederti se hai fatto bene a puntare su di lui dopo le sue esperienze non esaltanti tra Creta,Sion e Palermo.... potevi/volevi prendere un tipo di allenatore diverso ? tale allenatore accettava il milan dell'anno scorso senza mercato (halilovic,Strinic, Reina)? ma se dai fiducia a un allenatore per il Milan quelle sono le cifre base e la durata del contratto normale.

Lo stesso è valido per i giocatori, cos'ha fatto Laxalt per garantire il raddoppio dell'ingaggio dal Genoa al Milan ? qual'è il CV di Jose mauri che garantisce gli 1.4 netti dopo gli anni in tribuna ?

Sono meccaniche non giuste e fuori dalla logica che vedono cozzare la tanto conclamata "storia" del Milan che alza pressioni e ingaggi degli adetti ai lavori ed il fatto che negli ultimi 10 anni abbiamo fatto meno della Fiorentina o della "Rometta" e tutti noi vorremo ingaggi coerenti con lo schifo che vediamo in campo ogni domenica.

E' una mia analisi ovviamente, tu cosa ne pensi ?


----------



## Kdkobain (30 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Il CV in questi casi non conta, se alleni il Milan non è possibile che 3/4 della rosa che alleni prenda più di te, nel caso si attivano meccanismi psicologici che ti farebbero mancare il rispetto di quello che dovrebbero essere i tuoi sottoposti, anche Allegri al primo anno al Milan o Ancelotti al primo anno dopo il fallimento alla juve prendeva cifre del genere.
> Se hai scelto di dare fiducia a Gattuso è giusto che gli dai almeno due anni di contratto ed uno stipendio non sotto ai due milioni netti, piuttosto dovresti chiederti se hai fatto bene a puntare su di lui dopo le sue esperienze non esaltanti tra Creta,Sion e Palermo.... potevi/volevi prendere un tipo di allenatore diverso ? tale allenatore accettava il milan dell'anno scorso senza mercato (halilovic,Strinic, Reina)? ma se dai fiducia a un allenatore per il Milan quelle sono le cifre base e la durata del contratto normale.
> 
> Lo stesso è valido per i giocatori, cos'ha fatto Laxalt per garantire il raddoppio dell'ingaggio dal Genoa al Milan ? qual'è il CV di Jose mauri che garantisce gli 1.4 netti dopo gli anni in tribuna ?
> ...



Io penso che uno debba essere retribuito sulla base del suo valore..certo, anche coerentemente alle responsabilità del ruolo, ma allora lo stesso vale per l'esonero..
Se sei al Milan e prendi 3 milioni (e lo accetto) allora sei anche consapevole che finire 4° solo se va di cul0, producendo il calcio peggiore della serie A, uscendo in EL in un girone di dopolavoristi e dalla CI con prestazione ignobile in casa allora meriti l'esonero..


----------

